# Commercial Electrical Books



## Mark twiggs (Mar 25, 2013)

I am a certified lighting tech and do commercial interior and exterior maintenance. I have only had to troubleshoot lighting problems back to the panel, since our company has electricians that focus on that. I want to broaden my understanding of commercial electrical and troubleshooting since I will have to get my electrical cert in the next year. Does anyone have good resource books for learning about 3 phase, contactors, relays related to lighting. I love this business and want to improve my skills.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mark twiggs said:


> I am a certified lighting tech and do commercial interior and exterior maintenance. I have only had to troubleshoot lighting problems back to the panel, since our company has electricians that focus on that. I want to broaden my understanding of commercial electrical and troubleshooting since I will have to get my electrical cert in the next year. Does anyone have good resource books for learning about 3 phase, contactors, relays related to lighting. I love this business and want to improve my skills.


Can you explain how you are a certified lighting tech and by whom? What experience and training to you have to fullfill the requirements to become a certified electrician in Cali?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Certified is one of those pieces of paper that you pay for and get in 1-4 weeks of studying and some do rae me. It's mostly for making people think you know what your doing. Obviously, i'm not a big fan of being certified.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Mark twiggs said:


> I am a certified lighting tech and do commercial interior and exterior maintenance. I have only had to troubleshoot lighting problems back to the panel, since our company has electricians that focus on that. I want to broaden my understanding of commercial electrical and troubleshooting since I will have to get my electrical cert in the next year. Does anyone have good resource books for learning about 3 phase, contactors, relays related to lighting. I love this business and want to improve my skills.


Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread. Here to start

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjYyAPcr_7k


----------



## Mark twiggs (Mar 25, 2013)

In California anyone doing lighting or electrical have to be certified through dept of industrial relations. For non residential lighting techs 2000 hrs are needed, 8000 for the electricians based on the NEC. I have a general building license and two additional specialty license.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Books can get you started, but you need to get hands on training with someone who knows what they're doing. 
The CA. General Certification is knowing how to navigate the NEC fast, but your supposed to have 8000 hrs of documented electrical work to even qualify to take the test.


----------



## Mark twiggs (Mar 25, 2013)

If you had someone generating 450-500k a year doing lighting maintenance would you be in a hurry to pull him off to be an electrician? I was really hoping someone would actually be of some help with reference manuals, I guess I was asking too much. Some of the questions I have heard from electricians are far dumber then the ones I've asked.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mark twiggs said:


> If you had someone generating 450-500k a year doing lighting maintenance would you be in a hurry to pull him off to be an electrician? I was really hoping someone would actually be of some help with reference manuals, I guess I was asking too much. Some of the questions I have heard from electricians are far dumber then the ones I've asked.


 
That wasn't the point. There are lighting manufacturers that set up operations to install and maintain their product lines. They certify their employees or licensed franchises employees. You did not specify if you were a trained/experienced electrician. If you can complete all the requirements for the California journeyman certification great. The Mike Holt site has online exams and study material. Pick up the 2008 or 2011 NEC Exam Study Guide there, it runs about $60.00. I just donated to the local library everything from the spiral 2008 NEC with tabs, Mike Holts NEC Exam Study Guide and a calculations book. Wish you were here about 2 months ago,I would have sent them to you for postage.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Mark twiggs said:


> If you had someone generating 450-500k a year doing lighting maintenance would you be in a hurry to pull him off to be an electrician? I was really hoping someone would actually be of some help with reference manuals, I guess I was asking too much. Some of the questions I have heard from electricians are far dumber then the ones I've asked.


...what type of reference manuals are you looking for?


----------

